# Smoking Meat Fan Page on Facebook



## TulsaJeff (May 14, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone who doesn't know, that we have a Facebook page over at http://www.facebook.com/smokingmeat and I think it would be great for everyone to go over there and introduce yourself as a way to put a name with a face here at SMF.

You can make comments, get replies, post pictures and many other features and is a great way to spend even more time with this wonderful hobby.

Just throwing it out there for anyone interested


----------



## wlkwichita (May 14, 2010)

HEHE, my beagle is a HUGE fan of smoked delicacies, and is also a fan of SMF on Facebook.


----------



## pperkins (Jan 20, 2011)

Excellent! Following you now! Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/BurninLoveBBQ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2011)

Just posted on your wall.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll have to look it up there Jeff. Thanks.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 20, 2011)

Man I'd never get anything done then :(


----------



## retread (Jan 20, 2011)

I just posted, too.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Jeff


----------

